# October 10 in Destin?



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone getting together in Destin next Wednesday night? We are going out on the Sunrise late that night, and would love to get together with some locals:letsparty


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The Sunrise had an electrical fire on tuesday.:banghead I heard that they were app. 65 miles out. They were towed in around 7am on wednsday. (All this is 2nd hand info). Check with them to see if they are back in service. Sea-r-cy


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I guess. Wow, that would suck if we can't get out.:banghead:doh:hoppingmad


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Sea-r-cy (10/5/2007)*The Sunrise had an electrical fire on tuesday.:banghead I heard that they were app. 65 miles out. They were towed in around 7am on wednsday. (All this is 2nd hand info). Check with them to see if they are back in service. Sea-r-cy


They posted acouple offishon 10/6 in the rodeo, so they must have gotten everything fixed. 

Tight Lines!!!!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw them go out on wed 10/6 so they are up and running.. that should be a great trip.. Kelly Windes is a great capt.


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, we have been trying to get on the Sunrise for a while. Hopefully we'll have some good weather and good fish!:letsparty


----------

